# Removing sun cream from paint



## Finalreminder (Mar 4, 2007)

Hello guys 

Wee bit of advice if you can. It's for my friend. She isn't fanatical about polishing her car, so a simple solution if you have one.

It's Nivia Sun Kids cream

I suggested just giving it a wash, but I think she's worried about removing any paint. Looks water based to me...


Aqua, Glycerin, Octocrylene, Butylene Glycol Dicaprylate/Dicaprate, Alcohol Denat., Butyl Methoxydibenzoylmethane, Bis-Ethylhexyloxyphenol Methoxyphenyl Triazine, Homosalate, Titanium Dioxide, Ceteareth-20, Sodium Phenylbenzimidazole Sulfonate, Methylpropanediol, C18-36 Acid Triglyceride, Diethylhexyl Butamido Triazone, Ethylhexyl Methoxycinnamate, Tocopheryl Acetate, Acrylates/C10-30 Alkyl Acrylate Crosspolymer, VP/Hexadecene Copolymer, Trimethoxycaprylylsilane,


----------



## Adrian Convery (May 27, 2010)

Removing paint from a wash? Lol give it a wash with a strong dilution and if not just hand polish with SRP! It won't lift off any paint. The cut is very low and it has great cleansing abilities and will also lay down some protection!


----------



## Glaschu (Sep 16, 2012)

Finalreminder said:


> Hello guys
> 
> Wee bit of advice if you can. It's for my friend. She isn't fanatical about polishing her car, so a simple solution if you have one.
> 
> ...


How does she get it off her kids? :lol:


----------



## Superspec (Feb 25, 2011)

Sun cream is a sod to get out of paint. How long has it been on? Neither washing nor SRP won't get it off if it's been on a while. 

I've had to resort to some heavy compounding on a black BMW in the past to get remove a child's handprint from a panel.

What car is it and how long has the cream been on the paint?


----------



## Finalreminder (Mar 4, 2007)

Superspec said:


> Sun cream is a sod to get out of paint. How long has it been on? Neither washing nor SRP won't get it off if it's been on a while.
> 
> I've had to resort to some heavy compounding on a black BMW in the past to get remove a child's handprint from a panel.
> 
> What car is it and how long has the cream been on the paint?


It's been on for a week. I believe it's a Renault something or other.
Oh, and it's two childs hand prints


----------



## Sneak Attack (Mar 1, 2012)

Superspec said:


> Sun cream is a sod to get out of paint. How long has it been on? Neither washing nor SRP won't get it off if it's been on a while.
> 
> I've had to resort to some heavy compounding on a black BMW in the past to get remove a child's handprint from a panel.
> 
> What car is it and how long has the cream been on the paint?


Agreed.

It etches into paint quickly and can penetrate quite deeply into the paint too.

I'd be surprised if you can remove the marks with hand polishing; suspect on Renault paint something like Menz 203S and polishing pad on the DA will be needed.


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

sun cream especially kids suncream has something called titainiun oxide in it.
A strongish solution of decent apc or ipa will shift it .


----------



## Finalreminder (Mar 4, 2007)

AllenF said:


> sun cream especially kids suncream has something called titainiun oxide in it.
> A strongish solution of decent apc or ipa will shift it .


Whats apa or ipa matey?


----------



## Marc2004 (Oct 15, 2012)

Isopropyl alcohol


----------



## Finalreminder (Mar 4, 2007)

Gotchya. Thanks


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Again APC should do the trick.

Sealants usuallu offer better UV protection in the sun though .


----------



## VdoubleU (Oct 15, 2012)

Was wondering what this thread was going to consist of! was going to say some one had a fun summer  but just washing it of should be fine! @lupostef :lol:


----------



## Superspec (Feb 25, 2011)

IPA or APC won't touch it.

If it's been on a week it will have etched into the paint somewhat. You might get it out by hand with the cut side of a tri-foam and a coarse compound. Scholl S3 for example...

I think it's worse than bird etching....

Good luck! I hope it comes out.


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

We had a car in last week with this very same problem. It was Mazda paint so not too hard, but i still had to lightly machine it out with Gtechniq P1 and a medium polishing pad on the rotary. It had been there for a few weeks and the fingerprints had etched into the clearcoat.

Alex


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

I cleaned up 2 cars with old suncream on this weekend for friends.

One was a black 2009 Audi A6 which had previously resisted Race Glaze Signature (pink) Pre Wax Cleaner - it went then reappears 1-2 mins later, and a 2003 light blue Passat.
Quick going over with the DAS-6, medium pad, medium speed and Signature Pre-Wax PRO got rid of it in minutes.

Unfortunately it started to rain so I couldnt do the people carrier which was plastered but left the kit with my pal to have a go, with confidence.

A local pro also got 6 month old suncream of a dark blue 2009 A6 using machine and Fast Cut for another friend.

So, in summary - by hand wont work in my exerience but any medium/heavy compound by machine should.


----------

